# Jacksonville, NC 1st Bully Show Ever!



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

This will be Jane`s first show! I am quite excited for this! We have never had a bully show of any kind in Jacksonville yet.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Argh that's Remyline Kennel Club no thanks!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I know, not a big fan myself, but this being the very first local show I can`t not go!


----------

